# imitator egg good?



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so i found a new egg the other day and finially took it out to check on it... a got it out with a slurpee straw and have it in a petri right now... anyways the egg is pretty dirty.... i've found 4 bad eggs in the tank now so idk..2 went bad from them letting em go dry... then 2 just spoiled over time in the film canister.... might be the light or something i dunno? but anyways will this egg be okay with how dirty it is.. ? 








i'll try to get some better pics of it... anyways thanks


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

got a good picture of the male calling... thought' i'd just post a pic of him  







enjoy


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

It should be fine provided that the egg is fertilized, it is very hard to tell from a photo if eggs are good but it doesn't show spoilage yet in my opinion


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

If you look closely you can see the beginnings of development. The dirt shouldn't be a problem either. Do you use meth blue or tadpole "tea". Sometimes they help with spoilage. You also don't *have* to pull the eggs, you can wait 14 days or so and pull the nearly fully developed tadpoles. I've found that the parents do a better job of egg care than I do.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

yea i know i dont have to pull em.... but for certain reasons i did..... like the last 4 eggs went bad from them not taking care of them anymore.... so i figured i'd try my shot at it.... and another thing was the film canister with the one good egg i have now fell off the glass so i just pulled it out.... anyways where do i get the Meth blue? is it the same stuff to cure ICH in fish?? anyways thanks guys


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

cheezus_2007 said:


> yea i know i dont have to pull em.... but for certain reasons i did..... like the last 4 eggs went bad from them not taking care of them anymore.... so i figured i'd try my shot at it.... and another thing was the film canister with the one good egg i have now fell off the glass so i just pulled it out.... anyways where do i get the Meth blue? is it the same stuff to cure ICH in fish?? anyways thanks guys


That blue Ich stuff is different, that's probably Quick {or some creative spelling involving Ich} Cure or another Formalin based treatment. Methylene Blue is an antifungal, if you do some searches on it you can find out more specifics. I've used a tea made from oak leaves and sphagnum moss for about 10 years now. I just squirt a couple drops around the eggs and then if I need to remoisten the eggs I'll use regular (aged) tap water.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

ya my egg went bad already  i dunno what to do ahaha. i guess patience are a vurtue...... n i'll just not even look at the eggs when i find em since my imitators seem to abandon eggs that i keep my eyes on... anyways thanks for the help


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes patience is right behind the ability to regularly culture fruit flies in the toolbox of dart frog keeping. Just give them time.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

cheezus_2007 said:


> ya my egg went bad already  i dunno what to do ahaha. i guess patience are a vurtue...... n i'll just not even look at the eggs when i find em since my imitators seem to abandon eggs that i keep my eyes on... anyways thanks for the help


I tried to raise a couple R. imitator intermedius clutches through egg development in a petri dish. Granted they were the pairs initial clutches, but I failed. It's just plain wierd seeing unpigmented eggs develop! 

I figured I'd give it a break and see what they do on their own for a while. Last week I happened to see the male with a tadpole on his back!! Time to start pulling eggs again. If he can do it...so can I! 

Your patience is a virtue plan seems a good one. BTW...I to saw some egg abandonment. They've got to find the right spot(s).


----------

